# The Super Bowl



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2014)

*A man had 50 yard line tickets for the Super Bowl.

*_*As he sat down, he noticed that the seat next to him was empty.*_

_*He asked the man on the other side of the empty seat whether anyone was sitting there.*_

_*"No," the man replied, "The seat is empty."*_

_*"This is incredible," said the first man.*_

_*"Who in their right mind would have a seat like this for the Super Bowl, the biggest sporting event in the world and not use it?"*_

_*The second man replied, "Well, actually, the seat belongs to me. I was supposed to come with my wife, but she passed away.*_

_*This will be the first Super bowl we haven't been together since we got married in 1967."*_

_*"Oh, I'm sorry to hear that. That's terrible. But couldn't you find someone else -- a friend or relative, or even a neighbor to take the seat?"*_

_*The man shook his head. "No, they're all at her funeral*_


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2014)

Mixed emotions!  That was Super-Sad-True! 

View attachment 8267


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2015)

:rugby:


----------

